# Liverpool Victoria



## ChrisStatham (Jul 7, 2001)

Old Git's Car Insurance:

I just got my renewal quote from Liverpool Victoria.......
it's come down £39 to £599.85   

That'll save me shopping around, it'll do for me.

Fully comp
75% protected no claims bonus
Legal expenses
Windscreen & glass cover
Courtesy car


Don't drink & drive.........
you tend to spill a lot !!!


----------



## SixWheels (May 29, 2004)

Nice one Chris :smokin: 

Just got cover for my... err... car, sorry too embarrased to give the make 'n' model...lol, and after reading peoples recommendations on here I too tried Liverpool Victoria, and what a result! better level of cover, cheaper price, protected no-claims, even insured for business use and I don't need it but it's free so what the hell.

Listen out everyone...LIVERPOOL VICTORIA!

And no I don't work for them...lol


----------



## geezajob (Aug 13, 2001)

From their site:

We cannot insure: 

Cars which have not been manufactured for the UK market e.g. Japanese imports.
Cars which have performance enhancing modifications.

Doesn't that exclude most Skylines ?!?


----------



## ChrisStatham (Jul 7, 2001)

hi geeza,

my GT-R is classed as an import.

It's worth giving them a ring....
you can't beat actually talking to someone.

I called them just over a year ago, when my renewal came through at £1000 from Footman James, and saved over £300.

A collegue of mine got cover for a MPV carrying PA/musical equipment to & from gigs for under £700, including theft of the gear.
Yet they couldn't quote me because I use a van.

They seem to specialise in certain things, fortunately my Skyline is on their list. 

Chris


----------



## geezajob (Aug 13, 2001)

and have you modified your car ?


----------



## ChrisStatham (Jul 7, 2001)

I told them it's slightly modified to stage 1....
but it doesn't mention that on the policy.
I've also got some points for speeding,
and my Mrs is also covered.

It may help that I'm an old git !!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I've told Liv Vic I am importing a modified Skyline.
They asked what the mods were so I gave them a basic list and said I would document all modifications when I knew what they were.
To this I was told there would not be too much change to the cost of the policy.
Sadly, upgrading to this car will more than double my existing payment on the Golf  
So its circa £575.00 per annum now.
Quote is listed so they can't change their minds. Terms are same as Chris so I guess I'm an old git too


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

*Talking of old gits........*

 
......I'm an old git too
I insured with Liv Vic in June 2003 after being "tipped off" by someone in the Industry. I was mistified why they didn't seem to require much detail, like mods, if garaged, if import or points or bans. I had a long chat with one of their underwriters that I requested to be put through to on the phone. I reiterated what the car was, the fact it was an import etc. He told me that they were interested as a company in taking on Jap imports to give them an idea of what type of risk was involved. This sounded a bit cavalier to me but he seemed to indicate that Liv Vic were prepared to loose money on the venture. To cover my own back I told him I was going to send him via registered mail a list of mods etc. He didn't object so thats what I did.
Woops, didn't mention the premium was just over £800 living in London and with a points totting up conviction. This was the thick end of £300 cheaper than anyone else.
This year when my renewal notice came through I had to phone them as I'd moved and also didn't have the conviction anymore (more than 5 years).
I too noticed the exclusion of imports, so enquired. They told me that as I was an existing customer, that would be OK.......got quoted just over £600.
.....From experiences above it sounds like they will still accept Import business, but they don't encourage it, and they keep existing policy holders sweet by giving the old speil that "as an existing customer blah...blah"
Still, don't mind as I think I've got a reasonable deal.
I still think its a good idea to send a sheet of mods etc via registered mail for peace of mind

Regards
wroestar


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just to confirm this - Liverpool Victoria gave me a blinding quote on an imported modified R33GTR today of only £569, with £500 excess but the next nearest quote I got with MORE excess was with Adrian Flux at £825. Tett Hamilton no good at all at £1250.

The excellent thing is they weren't bothered about any modifications, their only stipulation is that I can't change engine size. No stroker kit then, but since I only just got my GTR I won't be rushing off to do that anyway  
Toni


----------



## John C (May 19, 2004)

*Liverpool & Victoria*

I agree, I have been with Liverpool & Victoria for about 3 years and my insurance cost is only 2/3rds of what I paid with Norwich Union five years ago, and I did an extensive search to find them


----------



## st3v3_M (Oct 26, 2003)

*Singing the praises of.........*

I know everyone is singing LVs praises, well so am I.

After a tip off I insured my R34 GTR with them. Import and stage 1 modified with NISMO sport Chip. I declared all the mods and they asked that I take photographic evidence of the mods I had declared. £700 protected Full NCB with £450 excess.

Unfortunately shortly afterwards I wrote the car off  
But LV were brilliant, excellent service, excellent settlement. I replaced the GTR with a Jag XKR and my existing policy just carried on for the rest of the year at no extra charge. They actually refunded me £1.53 for 1 day without a car 

So LV all the way.


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi

Is there a phone number for LV?


----------



## ChrisStatham (Jul 7, 2001)

http://www.liverpoolvictoria.co.uk

0800 514 514 or 0800 608 608


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I spoke to them today. As the R33 GTR is on their system, they will insure it.

They will also insure declared modifications.

they won't insure an under 30 year old on the GTR 

mook


----------



## teabelly (Feb 1, 2004)

*I love LV!*

Just got a quote with LV too. £432!!!!! I am slightly surprised as it does seem unbelievably cheap; but it is exactly the same price as my integrale that I have with them, so I guess they might fix prices on a person rather than the vehicle. The base quote without any discount was £860. 

Being over 30 must be the answer!


----------



## Scottie (May 6, 2004)

I have a 200sx S14a, and just use your boards to by your brakes and wheels etc  

Over at the owners club BB lots of us are using LV. They will only quote for drivers over 25, but will allow many, many mods, as long as it doesn't alter your engine displacement.

I am only paying £600 fully comp on a 1999 200sx Turbo, with a huge list of mods (enough for 330bhp), turbo, FMIC, zorst, Apexi AVCR, SAFC2, 550cc injectors, etc etc plus brakes, wheels, suspension.

:smokin:


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Just got a quote today as its almost that time of year again , and saved £300. They were not intereseted in any mods as long as i had proof they were fitted in the event of a claim (they only wanted to know if the engine size had changed??)

Also i have a few points  and they were not interested in them unless they were for drink driving or any bans, so i think i may be signing up with them 

Dial there number and when you get through to someone ask for *Kevin Radford on extension 5182* and he will sort ya out, for some reason though they had my car down as having a 3 litre engine, but sorted now 

Worth reading this though :
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=18881

Andy


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Hope4Sun said:


> Dial there number and when you get through to someone ask for *Kevin Radford on extension 5182* and he will sort ya out, for some reason though they had my car down as having a 3 litre engine, but sorted now
> 
> Andy


You should have left it mate     
Would have allowed a stroker kit up to 3 ltr and they would have been none the wiser PMSL :smokin: 
JAY


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i can't believe the quotes i've got 

Direct line are the cheapest, which has totally shocked me, with a quote for both drivers of £1500.

but

add the mods and it hits 2.5k 

i'll pay it if i have to, but i feel ive tried everybody, and no-one can get close.

anyone got any last miute recommendations before i drop my trousers and bend oveR?

mook


----------

